# Fioritura look - lilac,pink&berry



## nekoneko (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





There is a new spring-y, soft look! I am sorry for my eyebrows, I hate them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here's what I used:







Let's start!

On a clean, moisturized face I put on Clinique Quick Corrector concealer.





Then I blend it and cover my T zone with Dior creme-to-powder foundation, blending well:





For more brightness and a touch of colour, I buff all over my face YSL compact powder....





Now the visage is ready!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Cover the upper mobile lid with Mac Shadestick silverbleu, going a bit over the edge:









Then apply a mat pink eyeshadow to the inner corner; it should look quite transparent:













Pick a small amount of Parfait Amour e\s and apply it to the outer corner, following a third of the lashline and blending it well with the base. Smudge it to the temple a little bit, as this will come handy for the pencil part (oh my, I don't know if it's understandable):









After this, with a dark blue\violet pencil draw a thin, light line along the lash line and make a wing shape, blending it with Parfait Amour.









Choose a deep pink\red blush and blend it over your apples.









Now apply a berry gloss on your lips. Ithink that clinique's suberbalm in currant fits perfectly because it's a subtle colour but it's shiny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












The look is done! Hope you liked it!!!


----------



## chrestel (Feb 7, 2008)

love it!!!!!!!!!! clean, classic, effortless


----------



## Lalai (Feb 7, 2008)

This looks really great, I'm definitely going to try it out. It's great to see people with glasses do tutorials, I always wear glasses so it's nice to see how the looks work with them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I'll have to add some mascara and a little black eyeliner to this, though, because my glasses make my eyes look so much smaller... 

Thanks for the tutorial


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Feb 7, 2008)

Very simple, yet pretty!  Thanks so much for the tut!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Feb 7, 2008)

Gorgeous look, and easy, too! Thanks


----------



## nekoneko (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks everybody!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm glad that wearing glasses was helpful


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 21, 2008)

Its so simple to do! I love it


----------



## ChanelLove (Mar 6, 2008)

love!


----------



## Esperanza (Mar 6, 2008)

Very pretty and fresh, this is the kind of look that can be achieve so easily in the morning! Plus I really like the berry colour of your Clinique Superbalm. Thanks for doing this tutorial


----------



## Lndsy (Mar 7, 2008)

Really really pretty!  Thanks for the tutorial!


----------

